# Personal trucking from PCD



## abhik (Mar 22, 2012)

Had someone shipped car from SC after doing PCD?

I’m in the northwest and thinking of doing PCD from dealer in east coast. Since I’m in northwest ~2800 miles from SC, I’m thinking of shipping the car to my driveway after PCD.

Any recommendations on trucking company? Can PCD guys help with personal shipping e.g. recommending reliable/reputed trucking company who can help with shipping after PCD.

Or the other option is to ship the car from dealer after delivery. 

Recommendation welcome in both options.

Thanks for the advice!


----------

